# Help me make sausage and rice plz?



## sausage lips (Jun 16, 2006)

I wanna make sausage and rice and I might put some sauce in it when im done but i need to know like i cook the sausage first right? like poke some holes in it and put it in a pan till it's throughly cooked then add the water and rice? i dunno the only time i ever cooked it before my mommy walked me through it....help?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 16, 2006)

The way you cook the sausage depends on the type of sausage you're cooking.

Raw sausages obviously require more cooking time than precooked sausages.

When making sausages & rice, regardless of the type of sausage I use, I usually slice the sausages up & saute them in olive oil until they're pretty much cooked thru, then add them to the rice/beans rice mix.


----------



## sausage lips (Jun 16, 2006)

it's raw sausage....yea i plan on cutting it up after i cook it, i dont want it all greesy and oily.....it;s sausage it;s greasy enough i dont wanna upset my sensitive tummy, my baby doesn't liek greesy foods


----------



## auntdot (Jun 17, 2006)

Would probably just take a frying pan with the pricked sausages, add a bit of water, oh, maybe quarter inch or so, and let come to a boil

If you can cover for a few minutes do so, but it is not necessary.

Let the sausages cook.

How long?  Depends upon the size of the critters.

When the water has evaporated, there will be grease, oil, in the pan. And would let them saute until they are done and brown.

Sorry this is a bit vague, but always do it by feel.

Best I can do, enjoy.


----------



## auntieshelly (Jun 17, 2006)

I agree with Auntdot.  Simmer the sausages in a little water.  As the water evaporates, the sausages will begin to brown. Keep an eye on them and turn them often until they are browned to your liking.  Drain them on paper towels and cut into pieces.  Add them to your favorite flavored rice.  
Luckytrim just posted the recipe below for Zippy Rice.  You may want to try it.  If it is too zippy for your tummy, do not use the jalapeno pepper or the hot sauce (add a chopped tomato instead).  Sounds like a good tasty rice to me. Let us know how your rice and sausages turn out!

Thanks, Luckytrim, for posting this recipe -- sounds great!
Luckytrim  
Senior Cook
Profile:* Location: Southeastern, PA
Posts: 476
ZIPPY RICE
1/2 c. sliced green onions
1/2 c. minced carrots
1/2 c. minced red pepper
1 jalapeno and serrano pepper, minced
1 tbsp. vegetable oil
2 c. cooked rice (cooked in chicken
broth)
2 tbsp. snipped cilantro
1 tbsp. lime juice
1 tsp. soy sauce
Hot pepper sauce to taste
Cook onions, carrots, red pepper and jalapeno pepper in oil in large skillet over medium high heat until tender crisp. Stir in rice, cilantro, lime juice, soy sauce, and pepper sauce; cook until thoroughly heated. Serve with Barbecued Shrimp.
__________________


----------



## Constance (Jun 17, 2006)

When you said sausage and rice, I immediately thought of Dirty Rice. Here's a general recipe, but you can vary it all kinds of ways. I suggest you slice your sausages diagonally to brown them. 

http://www.cajun-recipes.com/html/jambalaya/40928.htm


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 17, 2006)

I also thank you Luckytrim (& AuntieShelley) for that recipe.  It's right up my alley.  I can already envision it with shrimp, sausage, chicken, & some okra as a sort of "jambalaya" variation.  Yum!


----------

